# Libros sobre Audio Hi-End



## juanma (Ene 15, 2008)

Como estan? Se que hay muchos libros dedicados al tema audio, consegui uno (Audio High Power Amplification creo....) y esta muy bueno.

Tienen mas libros de ese estilo para facilitarme?
Me canse de buscar por internet pero nada, solo venden los libros

Saludos y espero que estono este en contra de las normas de no pirateria del foro


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 25, 2008)

libros sobre HI-END es complicado creo, porque es mas que nada gusto personal, a la hora de decidirte entre 2 hi-end terminas optando por el que mas te gusta.

con respecto a tu libro, al que conseguiate no creo que haya nada hi-end, porque la gran mayoria no es de alta potencia.

potencia no implica alta calidad calidad


----------

